# A Frame for New Toyota Aygo (supplied by Pentagon Doncaster)



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just ordered a new Toyota Blue Aygo from Pentagon Doncaster great people to deal came back with best PX without haggling. Now I need a A Frame Any suggestions & £ prices please I live in West Yorkshire Dont want to travel too far to have it fitted.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Lucy2

Just got the same car bought it from York, started looking for 'A Frames' CAR-A-TOW fitted in Warrington 01925 234888 £997.00 fitted £759.00 kit.

Will be looking at the NEC not in a rush though, have you looked into any warranty issues fitting the A Frame.

Would you please keep me updated via PM

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi try www.towtal.co.uk , I had an a frame and towbar fitted earlier in the year, great to deal with, efficient and never had any problems, they manufacture the system to suit the car, we travelled down from Scotland on a recommendation from this forum.


----------

